# Promemoria Profezie di MilanWorld.



## Renegade (25 Luglio 2015)

Questo Topic sarà un promemoria contenente lo status delle varie profezie. 
Lo aggiornerò man mano. Da mettere Importante.

*Promemoria Colori:*
*Profezia in Corso*
*Profezia Avverata*
*Profezia Sbagliata*

@Renegade:
*- Il Paris Saint Germain non vincerà la Champions League 2015-2016.*
*- Bertolacci si rivelerà l'ennesimo calciatore alla Poli dimostrandosi un flop.*
*- Dybala farà meglio di Iturbe alla prima stagione in una Big.*
*- Bacca e Adriano segneranno almeno 15 gol in due (non a testa).*
*- L'Arsenal supererà gli ottavi di CL.*
*- La Roma beccherà il Barcellona ai gironi di CL.*
*- I centrocampi di Inter, Juventus e Roma avranno più passaggi e occasioni create del centrocampo del Milan a fine stagione.*
*- Clasie a fine stagione avrà più passaggi, più occasioni create, più lanci lunghi di Bertolacci e sarà meglio di quest'ultimo anche in fase di interdizione.*
*- Una tra Real Madrid, Barcellona e Atletico Madrid vincerà la Copa del Rey 2015-2016.*
*- L'Arsenal non vincerà la Capital One Cup*
*- Cristiano Ronaldo non andrà al PSG*
*- Il Barcellona vincerà la Supercoppa Uefa*
*- Depay farà una grande stagione con almeno 10 reti*
*- Khedira si infortunerà almeno due volte*
*- Morata si confermerà una sicurezza*
*- In Semifinale di CL ci sarà almeno una squadra inglese*
*- Griezmann si riconfermà come l'anno scorso*
*- Ci saranno spaccature interne al Milan come ogni anno*
*- Lo Juventus Stadium verrà espugnato almeno una volta*
*- Giuseppe Rossi subirà un infortunio che lo terrà fuori per almeno 15 giorni*
*- Giroud avrà più reti complessive di Bacca e Adriano (entrambi presi singolarmente)*
*- Messi sarà superiore a tutti nel mondo in passaggi completati, passaggi in avanti, occasioni create e passaggi chiave*
*- Ozil sarà superiore a James Rodriguez in almeno uno tra questi parametri: passaggi totali, occasioni create, passaggi chiave, passaggi in avanti.*
*- Pellegrini non sarà più l'allenatore del City a fine stagione*

@aleslash
*- Il Napoli arriverà terzo.*

@Mou:
- *Il Chelsea non vincerà la Champions League 2015-2016.*
- *Cristiano Ronaldo segnerà meno di 40 gol in Liga.*

@mefisto94:
*- Il Barcellona NON vincerà la prossima CL.*
*- L. Adriano farà meno di 12 gol nel prossimo campionato.*
*- Ibra arriva entro il 31 Agosto.*
*- Bertolacci farà una buona stagione come Bonaventura l'anno scorso, segnando almeno 5 gol in tutto il campionato.*
*- La lazio non si qualifica per la CL (quindi arriverà dal quarto posto in giù).*
*- Pirlo tra Gennaio-Giugno 2016 non giocherà con la Nazionale.*
*- Il Bologna si salverà.*
*- L'Empoli finirà ultimo in calssifica.*
*- La Lazio non arriva agli ottavi di CL* (non so se è troppo facile)
*- Honda giocherà meno di 20 partite da titolare nel Milan.*
*- Martinez segna meno di 28 gol nell'AM.*
*- Il MU arriva in semifinale di CL (poi esce)*
*- Pazzini farà meno di 10 gol.*
*- Iachini sarà esonerato entro la fine della stagione.*

@Hammer:
*- Bacca farà più di 15 gol in Campionato.*
*- Il Milan acquisterà Romagnoli*
*- Il Milan non acquisterà Witsel*
*- Calabria farà almeno 8 presenze in campionato*

@diavolo:
*- Alla fine della stagione 2015/16 L'Inter sarà arrivata dietro il Milan.*
*- Il Manchester United vincerà la Premier League.*
*- Il PSG vincerà la Ligue 1.*
*- Il PSG vincerà la supercoppa di Francia.*
*- Il Barcellona vincerà la Liga.*
*- La Lazio supererà il preliminare di Champions*
*- Il Bayern Monaco arriverà in finale di Champions League*

@Snake:
*- Ronaldo batterà il record di gol nella liga di Messi.*
*- La MSN segnerà minimo 150 gol.*
*- Ronaldo farà almeno 70 gol in tutte le competizioni.*
- *Messi batterà il suo personale record di assist in una stagione.*
*- Suarez farà almeno 40 gol.*
*- Aguero vincerà per la terza volta lo scoring title della premier.*
*- Di Maria segnerà meno di 5 gol in tutta la stagione.*
*- Falcao non andrà in doppia cifra in premier.*
*- Diego Costa segnerà meno di 30 gol in tutte le competizioni.*
*- Danilo sarà il terzino con più assist a referto nella liga.*

@ed.vedder77:
*- Il Milan vincerà lo scudo e l'Inter arriverà seconda.*
*- La Juve non andrà in Champions il prossimo anno.*

@koti:
*- La Roma vincerà la Serie A 2015/2016.*
*- Ibrahimovic vincerà la prossima classifica cannonieri della serie A.*

@Smarx10:
*- Gundogan verrà al Milan entro il 20 agosto.*
*- La Juve incontrerà il Real ai gironi di Champions.*
*- Neymar arriverà prima di CR7 nella classifica per il pallone d'Oro.*
*- Jackson Martinez e Griezmann segneranno almeno 70 gol in due nella prossima stagione.*
*- Il podio del prossimo campionato sarà: Milan, Juve, Inter.*
*- Il Napoli non arriverà prima del quinto posto.*
*- Depay esploderà definitivamente al Manchester segnando almeno 20 gol nella prossima stagione.*
*- L' Empoli retrocederà.*
*- Immobile si riscatterà a Siviglia.*
*- Bacca e Luiz Adriano segneranno almeno 25 gol in due.*
*- Il Manchester United arriverà in finale di Champions.*

@neversayconte:
*- Klopp tornerà ad allenare a gennaio. *
*- Chelsea vincerà la Champions 2016. *
*- Lo scudetto lo vince l'Inter. *
*- Ibrahimovic non viene in Italia. *
*- Milan si piazzerà quinto*.

@Fabry_cekko:
*- La Juventus non arriverà in Semifinale di Champions League 2015/2016.*
*- El Shaarawy farà almeno 15 gol stagionali.*
*- Immobile farà almeno 15 gol stagionali.*

@Dany20:
*- Il Frosinone retrocederà*
*- Il Milan arriverà in CL*
*- Il Bayern Monaco vincerà la CL.*

@O Animal:
*- Kondogbia e/o Icardi si romperanno il crociato in precampionato e salteranno tutta la stagione;*
*- La Juve arriverà quarta e acciuga verrà esonerato;*
*- Sarri vincerà l'Europa League;*
*- Il Real Madrid non parteciperà alla Champions 2016/2017;*
*- Balotelli segnerà 20 gol*
*- Pogba farà una stagione oscena mentre Kovacic sarà il migliore centrocampista del campionato;*
*- Duvan Zapata sarà il prossimo capocannoniere della serie A e verrà venduto al Manchester United per 40 milioni di euro. *

@Aragorn:
*- Il Milan non vincerà lo scudetto 2015-16*
*- La Roma non vincerà lo scudetto 2015-16*
*- L'Arsenal non vincerà la Premier 2015-16*
*- L'Arsenal non vincerà la Champions 2015-16*
*- Il Barcellona vincerà il Mondiale per club.*

@Hellscream:
*- La Juventus vincerà il campionato 2015-16*
*- Ibrahimovic non arriva al Milan*
*- Benitez non farà più di sei mesi sulla panchina del Real*

@DannySa:
*- Bacca segnerà almeno 13 gol.*
*- Il Psg arriverà in semifinale di CL.*
*- Il Milan entrerà in CL senza passare dal playoff.*
*- Oltre a Romagnoli ed Ibra arriverà almeno un altro difensore.*

@Ma che ooh
*- Messi non sarà il giocatore con più gol nel Barcellona*
*quest'anno*

@Lo Gnu:
*- Icardi farà 26 gol*
*- Bertolacci 8 gol*
*- Ely sarà una rivelazione*
*- Il Psg vincerà la champions perché Ibra viene da noi* 

@tifosa asRoma
*- Romagnoli non andrà al Milan*
*- Jovetic giocherà meno di 20 partite in serie A*
*- L'Arsenal vincerà la premier 2015-16*
*- L'atletico madrid sarà campione della Liga 2015-16*
*- Mandzukic segnerà meno di 15 gol nella serie A 2015-16*

@BossKilla7:
*- Di Natale farà 10 o più gol *
*- Jackson Martinez farà più di 20 gol in tutte le competizioni*
*- L'Atletico Madrid arriverà secondo in campionato*
*- A gennaio il Milan acquisterà un playmaker *
*- Calabria farà più di 5 presenze in campionato*

@The Ripper:
*- La Juve non vincerà lo scudetto *
*- Montella tornerà ad allenare prima del termine della stagione*
*- Il Milan spenderà almeno altri 40 milioni sul mercato.*
*- L'Inter arriverà tra le prime 4*
*- Montolivo giocherà meno di 25 partite *
*- Bacca segnerà più di 15 gol*
*- La Roma migliorerà il suo rendimento in Champions. *
*- Il Bayern non vincerà la Champions *
*- Gli abbonamenti del Milan saranno più dello scorso anno*
*- Il capocannoniere della serie A sarà un giocatore di una squadra che arriverà tra le prime 5*
*- Giuseppe Rossi segnerà più di 12 gol in serie A.*
*- Il Milan acquisterà un giocatore finora (26/07) inaspettato (nome non ancora entrato prepotentemente in orbita Milan su giornali e Tv).*

@franck3211:
*- J. Mauri del milan sarà tra i flop dell'anno o semplicemente vedrà pochissimo il campo.*
*- La roma non si classificherà tra le prime tre*
*- Pazzini farà più di 10 goal con il Verona*

@DMZtheRockBear:
*- Il Milan farà almeno 3 acquisti e almeno un altro a gennaio. *
*- Mazzarri tornerà ad allenare.*
*- il Napoli sarà la sorpresa dell'anno,Insigne e Gabbiadini esploderanno.*
*- José Mauri dopo la prima parte della stagione sarà titolare. *
*- Honda farà almeno 8-10 assist.*
*- De Sciglio avrà un buon rendimento giocando a destra.*
*- La Juve subirà almeno 40 gol in campionato.*
*- Mancini non mangerà le chiacchiere di carnevale.*
*- Luiz Adriano,Bacca e Niang avranno un buon-ottimo rendimento. I primi 2 entrambi in doppia cifra,il terzo non andrà oltre gli 8-10.*
*- Una tra Arsenal e City rimarrà fuori dalle prime 4 in premier.*
*- il Monaco si riconfermerà sui livelli dello scorso anno. *
*- Il Milan avrà volti nuovi a livello dirigenziale dopo gennaio.*
*- Rooney farà almeno 30 gol in tutte le competizioni.*
*- Il Liverpool arriverà almeno quarto.*
*- Il Bayern non vincerà facilmente il campionato e Guardiola andrà via a fine stagione.*
*- Suso farà almeno 5 gol e altrettanti assist, che sia nel Milan o altrove.*
*- Lo Stoccarda si piazzerà per l'Europa League.*
*- La finale di Europa League sarà tra 2 grandi squadre.*
*- Lo United eliminerà una Big in Champions.*
*- Wenger andrà via dall' Arsenal.*

@Roten1896:
*- La Juventus non arriverà prima, ma neanche seconda, in Serie A 2015/16*
*- La Juventus perderà almeno una partita in casa delle milanesi*
*- Ibrahimovic vincerà il campionato (indipendentemente dalla squadra in cui giocherà) *
*- J.Mauri segnerà un gol partita (ad esempio il gol dell'1-0 in una partita che finisce 3-0, o il gol del 2-1 in una partita che finisce 5-1)*
*- L'Inter arriverà davanti alla Juventus nella classifica finale della Serie A 2015/16*
*- Borussia Dortmund arriva tra le prime 4 in Bundesliga*
*- Borussia Dortmund arriva almeno agli ottavi di Europa League*
*- L'Amburgo si salverà anche quest'anno (unica squadra sempre presente in Bundesliga) dopo aver rischiato per due anni di fila.*
*- L'Augsburg non supererà i gironi di Europa League*
*- La Sampdoria non supererà i gironi di Europa League*

@pennyhill:
*- Khedira in campionato segnerà non meno di 4 gol.*
*- Il Brasile non vincerà l'oro olimpico.*
*- Iturbe andrà via in prestito in questa stagione.*
*- Pirlo giocherà gli europei.*
*- La somma dei gol di Palacio, Icardi e Jovetic, non sarà meno di 40.*

@Fabriman94:
*- Il Milan dominerà il campionato.*
*- La Juve andrà in Europa League.*

@666psycho:
*- Suarez capocannoniere della Liga 2015/16*
*- Messi farà meno di 30 gol in Liga 2015/16*
*- Falcao segnerà più di 5 gol in premier league 2015/16*
*- Lacazette giocherà per il PSG nella stagione 2015/16*
*- Boateng non tornerà al Milan*
*- Calabria giocherà più di 11 partite nella stagione 2015/16*
*- Il milan farà un mercato importante anche a Gennaio *
*- Sinisa Mihajloivc non sarà esonerato nella stagione 2015/16*
*- Kondogbia farà meno di 15 partite*
*- Mancini sarà esonerato entro fine stagione 2015/16*
*- Icardi segnerà meno di 19 gol in campionato stagione 2015/16*
*- Icardi sarà cornuto entro fine 2016*
*- Zenga sarà esonerato entro fine stagione 2015/16*

@numero 3:
*- Kondogbia si rivelerà un flop*
*- Prima della fine del calciomercato l'inter venderà Icardi Kovacic Shaquiri e Guarin*
*- Kovacic finirà al Milan*
*- Khedira giocherà al massimo 15 partite in campionato*
*- Pirlo a gennaio torna alla Juve*

@Coccosheva81:
*- Bertolacci segnerà più di 6 gol e farà più di 5 assist, e avrà una media voto gazzetta superiore al 6,15.*

@juventino:
*- L'Arsenal prenderà un girone facile in Champions ed uscirà ancora agli ottavi*
*- Benitez non mangia il panettone (verrà quindi esonerato prima di Natale)*
*- Il Napoli farà una stagione senza "mezze misure": o sarà la rivelazione oppure lotterà per non retrocedere*
*- Dybala sarà un flop*
*- L'Inter ritonerà in Champions League*
*- Il Frosinone si salverà*
*- Roma e Lazio supereranno girone e ottavi di Champions e si affronteranno ai quarti*
*- Lo United non vincerà nulla e Van Gaal andrà via a fine stagione (poi arriva Klopp)*
*- L'Atletico non ripeterà i fasti della passata stagione e terminerà il ciclo di Simeone*
*- Giampaolo verrà esonerato entro le prime cinque giornate, dopo aver conquistato massimo un punto*
*- M'Bakogu farà almeno 10 gol in campionato*
*- Duvan Zapata andrà in doppia cifra*
*- Verrà promossa in Serie A una neopromossa in Serie B*
*- Scoppierà un grosso scandalo in casa Sampdoria e Ferrero avrà guai giudiziari*

@Danielsan:
*- Il Napoli finira' davanti in classifica alla Lazio*


----------



## Renegade (28 Luglio 2015)

@corvorossonero:
*La Juventus vincerà la Supercoppa* 
*Il Milan farà altri due acquisti
**L'Inter non tornerà in CL
*
@eldero:
*L'Italia sarà nel girone B dei prossimi europei**
Nella nazionale italiana non ci saranno giocatori di colore ai prossimi europei
In semifinale ai prossimi europei tutte e quattro le squadre avranno già vinto la competizione almeno una volta
In semifinale di CL ci sarà almeno una squadra che non ha mai vinto nè CL nè EL
In serie A verranno esonerati più di 7 allenatori
Il prossimo scudetto sarà vinto da una squadra nel Nord Italia
Messi e Ronaldo faranno entrambi meno goal rispetto alla scorsa Liga
Benitez vincerà almeno un trofeo tra Liga, CL e Coppa del Rey
L'Europa League sarà vinta da una squadra che arriva dai gironi di Champions League
Mastour esordirà entro gennaio in un campionato europeo
Il Manchester City arriverà davanti al Manchester United in Premier League
Il Carpi arriverà nelle prime 11
Il capocannoniere non sarà nè della Juventus nè della Roma
Nei primi 5 della classifica cannonieri ci sarà un solo giocatore italiano
Ci saranno 3 giocatori che vinceranno a parimerito la classifica di capocannoniere dell'Europeo 2016
In Europa League almeno una squadra semifinalista sarà Italiana
Il PSG vincerà 3 trofei ufficiali in stagione
Il Genoa arriverà in semifinale di Coppa Italia
In serie B verrà promossa una delle neopromosse dalla Lega Pro
Il Vicenza non salirà in Serie A
Zeman non vincerà il campionato Svizzero e non arriverà nei primi 4
Pazzini farà più goal rispetto agli ultimi 3 anni
El Shaarawy non batterà il suo record di goal in carriera
Diego Lopez parerà almeno 4 rigori
Non più di 3 squadre avranno lo stesso piazzamento a fine stagione dello scorso anno
Il Milan segnerà più goal su calcio piazzato rispetto alla scorsa stagione
Il Frosinone avrà meno di 3 rigori a favore in tutta la stagione
La Sampdoria avrà problemi simili a quelli del Parma
Kondogbia farà più goal di Kovacic
Icardi segnerà almeno 8 goal più di Dybala
Il capocannoniere della serie A non avrà mai vinto un titolo di capocannoniere in precedenza in Italia
Sarri non sarà esonerato
Rodrigo Ely segnerà almeno un goal di testa 
Il Milan avrà almeno 9 rigori a favore in stagione

*@mefisto94:*
**-De Sciglio farà meno presenze di Antonelli e Abate (non congiunte).
-Il Milan subirà meno di 28 gol in campionato.
-F.Anderson non supera 15 tra gol e assist.
-Il M.City arriva in semifinale di CL.
*
@666psycho:
*- la sampdoria finirà in serie B
- Il milan vincerà la coppa italia
- Donadoni allenerà la sampdoria entro fine stagione
- Montolivo non sarà capitano
- il Carpi non andrà in serie B
- Il sassuolo non andrà in serie B
- il milan segnerà almeno 3 gol su punizione
- Il milan segnerà almeno 4 gol su calcio d'angolo
- Menez sarà ceduto
**Menez litigherà con Sinisa
il duo Romagnoli-Ely sarà la coppia titolare del campionato
Bertolacci segnerà il primo gol del campionato 
Balotelli tornerà a giocare in Italia
l'inter non vincerà la coppia italia*

@DinastiaMaldini:
*-Bertolacci farà più di 10 gol in camopionato
-Il Milan vincerà il derby con almeno 2 gol di scarto
-Mancini sarà esonerato entro la fine del campionato*

@Interista Diventi Pazzo:
*-Zenga verrà esonerato a stagione in corso.*

@aleslash:
*-La Roma venderà Doumbia
-Il Milan prenderà almeno un centrocampista entro la fine del calciomercato estivo
* 
@juventino:
*-La Roma prenderà almeno un terzino prima della fine del calciomercato
-La Juventus non prenderà Draxler e punterà su Vazquez, che si rivelerà un flop
-La Juventus non arriverà oltre gli ottavi di Champions
-La Lazio vince la Supercoppa a discapito della Juve
-La Juventus non vincerà nemmeno un trofeo durante la prossima stagione
-Morata e Pogba, col loro rendimento, saranno determinanti per garantire alla Juventus la partecipazione alla Champions League 2016/17
-Morata e Pogba lasceranno la Juventus a fine stagione
-Khedira giocherà meno di 20 partite in campionato
-Nella prossima Serie A ci saranno almeno 3 giocatori a segnare almeno 20 gol in campionato
-Salah deluderà le aspettative e il posto da titolare gli verrà sottratto da Iturbe, che riscatterà la disastrosa stagione precedente
-In finale di Champions arriverà almeno un outsider

**@*Splendidi Incisivi:
*-Il Real Madrid vincerà La Liga 2015/2016
-La Lazio non supererà il preliminare di Champions League
-La Fiorentina non andrà oltre i quarti di finale in Europa League
-Il Napoli non andrà oltre i quarti di finale in Europa League
-La Fiorentina non si qualificherà per l'Europa in campionato
-Toni segnerà più di 10 goal in serie A
-Harry Kane farà più di 20 goal stagionali
-Icardi segnerà più di 20 goal in serie A
-Rugani collezionerà più di 15 presenze in serie A
**-Il Chelsea non vincerà la Premier League 2015/2016.
-Cavani segnerà almeno 30 goal stagionali.
-Ely collezionerà almeno 20 presenze in serie A.
-La Juventus, in Champions League, arriverà al massimo ai quarti di finale.
-Morata, Dybala e Mandzukic non supereranno i 15 goal in serie A.*

@Dumbaghi:
*- Bertolacci segnerà più gol di Kondogbia (campionato)
- La Roma non giocherà la prossima Champions League
- Il Napoli non giocherà la prossima Champions League
- Zenga verrà esonerato prima di Natale
- Balotelli andrà alla Lazio
- Bacca segnerà almeno 15 gol in campionato
- Draxler andrà alla Juventus
- Dzeko andrà alla Roma
- Jovetic farà meno di 30 presenze (campionato)
- Mandzukic farà meno di 20 gol (campionato)
- Donnarumma farà l'esordio in serie A
- Calabria farà più di 5 partite ( campionato e coppa italia )
- Felipe Anderson farà più di 15 gol (campionato)

*@Renegade
*- Nonostante le difficoltà la trattativa per Digne alla Roma non salterà e sarà lui il terzino sinistro per la nuova stagione.
- La Juventus prenderà il trequartista e costerà dai 15M in poi in questa sessione di mercato.
- Il Milan non prenderà più un playmaker a centrocampo per questa sessione.
- Il Milan perderà per la prima volta fuori casa.
- Il Napoli manterrà in rosa uno tra Higuain, Mertens e Callejon in questa sessione di mercato. 
- Silvio Berlusconi visiterà Milanello almeno due volte in questa stagione.
- L'Arsenal farà almeno un acquisto in questa sessione di mercato.
- Il Monaco non farà l'impresa e quindi non supererà il preliminare. 
- L'Inter farà almeno altri due acquisti in questa sessione di mercato.
- Il Milan farà almeno un altro acquisto nei tre giorni del Condor.
- La Juventus avrà un numero di infortuni superiore a quello della scorsa stagione.
- Gli abbonati del Milan quest'anno saranno più di 12.000.
- Di Maria farà almeno 6 gol in Ligue 1.
- Cavani non giocherà più sulla fascia destra.
- Romagnoli segnerà più gol di Rugani.
- La Fiorentina acquisterà un centrocampista under 25 in questa stagione.
- Il Napoli acquisterà almeno un altro difensore centrale oltre Chiriches in questa stagione.
- De Jong si farà espellere almeno una volta in campionato.
- Dzeko raggiungerà quota almeno 10 gol in Serie A.
- Nessuno batterà i 28 gol di Ibrahimovic del 2012.
- Allegri non sarà esonerato dalla Juventus né a stagione in corso né alla fine.
- La Juventus avrà almeno un episodio arbitrale a favore contro una tra Roma, Milan, Inter e Napoli.
- Inzaghi verrà intervistato da qualche quotidiano sportivo entro fine stagione.
- L'accordo Berlusconi-Bee verrà ufficializzato prima del 1 Gennaio 2016.
- La cessione del Milan non salterà nonostante quanto raccontato dall'Espresso e nonostante le dicerie sulla mancanza di fondi di Bee per chiudere l'operazione.
- Mihajlovic sarà la rivelazione tra gli allenatori di Serie A, zittendo tutti gli scettici. 
- Depay avrà un rendimento superiore a Sterling.
- Il Bayern Monaco supererà i quarti di CL.
- Il Barcellona supererà gli ottavi di CL.
- Il Real Madrid supererà gli ottavi di CL.
- Romagnoli supererà le 20 presenze al Milan.
- Il Milan avrà meno infortuni dello scorso anno.
- Il Liverpool non entrerà in CL. 
- Sanchez supererà le 25 presenze con l'Arsenal e i 10 gol con l'Arsenal.
- Gabbiadini supererà i 10 gol in Campionato.
- Valdifiori sarà superiore a Bertolacci in fase di impostazione.
- Miralem Pjanic sarà tra i migliori 5 centrocampisti della Serie A in fase d'impostazione.
- Questa sarà l'ultima stagione di Klose alla Lazio.
**- Ely farà più di 12 presenze da titolare.
- Il Barcellona non si classificherà terzo in Liga.
- Il Chelsea sarà nei primi tre posti della Premier League.
- La Juventus supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Chelsea supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Bayern Monaco supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Manchester United supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Barcellona supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Real Madrid supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il PSG supererà i gironi di CL.
- L'Arsenal supererà i gironi di CL.
- Il Napoli supererà i gironi di EL.
- Zlatan Ibrahimovic andrà in doppia cifra ovunque egli giochi.
- Robert Lewandowski andrà in doppia cifra.
- Edinson Cavani andrà in doppia cifra.
- Karim Benzema andrà in doppia cifra.
- Luis Suarez andrà in doppia cifra.
- Neymar andrà in doppia cifra.
- Aguero andrà in doppia cifra.
- Cristiano Ronaldo andrà in doppia cifra.
- Kane andrà in doppia cifra.
- Totti non supererà i 5 gol in Campionato.
- Destro non andrà in doppia cifra. 
- Zaza non andrà in doppia cifra.
- Mertens non andrà in doppia cifra.
- Il Manchester City vincerà la Premier League.
- Higuain farà almeno 10 gol.
- Khedira farà meno di 6 gol in campionato.
- Il Barca avrà più possesso palla del Bayern a fine stagione.
- La Roma andrà in CL.
- La Juventus andrà in CL.
- La Roma perderà una partita contro il Barcellona con almeno 2 gol subiti.
- Jovetic supererà i 5 gol in Serie A nonostante lo scetticismo su di lui.

*@Isao
*- Campionato indeciso fino alle ultime 4 partite.
- Juventus non supera gli ottavi.

*@tifoso evorutto
*-Bertolacci andrà in doppia cifra
-Bertolacci vincerà la classifica degli assist
-Bertolacci segnerà il gol che ci darà la qualificazione matematica alla Champions
-Bertolacci segnerà almeno due doppiette e una tripletta in questa stagione
-Bertolacci diverrà titolare fisso in nazionale
-Bertolacci sarà il nostro trascinatore al prossimo europeo 
-Bertolacci vincerà il pallone d'oro
-Bertolacci sarà cacciato dal Milan perché scoperto a spupazzarsi le compagne di Galliani e Montolivo
-Montella entro la fine della stagione subentrerà in una panchina tra:Napoli, Roma, Inter, Milan

*@Kyle Broflovsky:
*-Rossi segnerà contro il Milan, poi si farà male e starà fuori almeno 6 mesi.

*Diavolo:
*-Balotelli farà meno di 10 gol tra campionato e coppa italia in questa stagione 
-nel mercato di gennaio il Milan comprerà un terzino
-Mandzukic farà meno gol di Bacca in questa stagione(campionato)
-Mihajlovic non verrà esonerato in questa stagione 
-Sarri non finirà la stagione sulla panchina del Napoli
-La Roma sarà campione d'inverno
-El Shaarawy farà almeno 15 gol complessivi stagionali
-Il Milan sarà la squadra a cui verranno fischiati più rigori contro 
-Un giocatore del Barcellona vincerà la classifica cannonieri della champions league 
-Il Barcellona avrà l'attacco più prolifico tra tutti i club nella Liga 
-Balotelli sarà convocato per gli europei 
-Dybala farà almeno 10 assist stagionali 
-Un giocatore chiave del Milan salterà la gara contro la Juve per squalifica*


----------



## 666psycho (24 Agosto 2015)

renegade ha scritto:


> @666psycho:
> *- la sampdoria finirà in serie b
> - il milan vincerà la coppa italia
> - donadoni allenerà la sampdoria entro fine stagione
> ...


----------



## forzaplus44 (25 Agosto 2015)

si è avverata la profezia peggiore!!


----------



## sballotello (25 Agosto 2015)

*arriverà Boateng a parametro zero
il 31 agosto arriverà Ibrahimovic*


----------



## Renegade (25 Agosto 2015)

sballotello ha scritto:


> *arriverà Boateng a parametro zero
> il 31 agosto arriverà Ibrahimovic*



Le profezie non vanno postate in questo Topic. Anche per quando le profezie si avvereranno. Se non le avrò già aggiornate mi contatterete via MP facendomi notare quale si è avverata. Quindi *NON* postate niente qui. Grazie.

Il Topic per lanciare profezie è *questo*:

L'angolo dei profeti di MilanWorld.


----------

